# Coat for bald, cold chicken.



## Welly (16 January 2015)

Hi, we have a chicken which is either molting or some other chicken is pulling the feathers out anyway she is bald and I think very cold. We have brought her in to the stables and made a nest of hay.  Does anyone have any ideas how to make a coat for her from things I might have lying around. Any suggestions welcome even daft ones,


----------



## Patchworkpony (16 January 2015)

What about one of those 'coats' they put on new born lambs.


----------



## PolarSkye (16 January 2015)

A modified tea cosy?  Or hot water bottle cover?  

P


----------



## FionaM12 (16 January 2015)

Babygro? Cut the sleeves and legs off and stitch them closed. Cut hole for tail etc.


----------



## Welly (16 January 2015)

I'm to old to have a babygro around the house,use tea bags, and don't have any lambs, but I like the way you are all thinking any more ideas.


----------



## twiggy2 (16 January 2015)

a heat lamp may be the best idea


----------



## Orson Cart (16 January 2015)

If you, or anyone you know, can knit there are some fabulous knitting patterns out there for chicken jumpers. HTH.   or you could buy him/her a little hi vis jacket from omlet. They're designed for the chicken that crosses the road, but might offer a little bit of extra warmth regardless. HTH. xx


----------



## JillA (16 January 2015)

One of mine looked considerably moth eaten and cold when she moulted a few weeks ago. I fed her what I always feed (on a friends suggestion) - soaked cat kibble, high in protein -  and she now has lovely dense feathers. Meanwhile plenty of straw (so long as she doesn't have mites?) and/or a heat lamp and newspaper nest.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 January 2015)

if she's moulting, feeding her linseed, peas, black sunflower seeds and meal worms will help-she needs protein, as well as pellets. Afraid I wouldn't feed cat kibble to my cat, let alone my hens  but its an old show bird method.

If she's moulting this weather she'll feather up quick enough-keeping her away from the others might be stressful for her unless she's well handled. Nice deep bed and plenty of grub, maybe a pal if she's got a good buddy. If she's being pecked you need to find who the culprit is and either try an anti-peck spray or a beak bit-also try giving them all a protein boost as feather eating can be a sign of lack of protein. There aren't many bugs about this time of year so a handful of meal worms a day will help.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 January 2015)

MotherOfChickens said:



			if she's moulting, feeding her linseed, peas, black sunflower seeds and meal worms will help-she needs protein, as well as pellets. Afraid I wouldn't feed cat kibble to my cat, let alone my hens  but its an old show bird method.

If she's moulting this weather she'll feather up quick enough-keeping her away from the others might be stressful for her unless she's well handled. Nice deep bed and plenty of grub, maybe a pal if she's got a good buddy. If she's being pecked you need to find who the culprit is and either try an anti-peck spray or a beak bit-also try giving them all a protein boost as feather eating can be a sign of lack of protein. There aren't many bugs about this time of year so a handful of meal worms a day will help.
		
Click to expand...

Love the 'username' and the response ,  and yes,  entirely correct! 

Alec.


----------



## flirtygerty (17 January 2015)

Bubble wrap and gaffer tape is your friend, easily cut to shape, warm and waterproof


----------



## MileAMinute (17 January 2015)

I don't know, but when you find one, please post a picture! The idea of a chicken in a coat tickles me


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 January 2015)

flirtygerty said:



			Bubble wrap and gaffer tape is your friend, easily cut to shape, warm and waterproof
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna suggest this!

OR.......... sorry, don't laff! BUT I remember going off hiking over Dartmoor once (OK just the once LOL) in my youth; and we had to take these survival "blankets" made out of...... tin foil!!! So my bright little brain thinks right OK then what about using some roasting foil and wrapping that around her to keep your chook warm (but hope she doesn't get bad dreams pr premonitions about being popped in the oven  ).

Just an idea.


----------



## Honey08 (17 January 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I was gonna suggest this!

OR.......... sorry, don't laff! BUT I remember going off hiking over Dartmoor once (OK just the once LOL) in my youth; and we had to take these survival "blankets" made out of...... tin foil!!! So my bright little brain thinks right OK then what about using some roasting foil and wrapping that around her to keep your chook warm (but hope she doesn't get bad dreams pr premonitions about being popped in the oven  ).

Just an idea.
		
Click to expand...

If you're going to put anything on it's probably not a bad idea!  

If you google LuckyHensWigan they often put knitted jumpers on some of the bald ex bats - would give you an idea. I don't like the idea too much, I think it slows them down in re growing feathers.  I keep them out of the rain and wind if possible, and give meal worms and chicken spice, and lots of straw.

Why the heck do they lose feather at such stupid times though!  Three of mine have started moulting and have bare patches.  It's January in the Pennines and it's snowing FGS!


----------



## flirtygerty (17 January 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I was gonna suggest this!

OR.......... sorry, don't laff! BUT I remember going off hiking over Dartmoor once (OK just the once LOL) in my youth; and we had to take these survival "blankets" made out of...... tin foil!!! So my bright little brain thinks right OK then what about using some roasting foil and wrapping that around her to keep your chook warm (but hope she doesn't get bad dreams pr premonitions about being popped in the oven  ).

Just an idea.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on till I wipe the tears from my eyes, great minds etc, I don't think the foil would work, it's too easily torn, however amusing the picture in my mind, my OH and grandson are sitting here shaking their heads at me laughing out loud at a computer


----------



## Welly (18 January 2015)

Great ideas and thanks, might have to rename her the bacofoil chick or the bubble wrap chuck, we now think that she might have been got by something as she is walking a bit odd and to one side and keeps dipping her back, any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 January 2015)

LOL at some of the suggestions.  

A hat with the top of the head cut out so it can be fitted over chicken.


----------

